# **** Hassell's Move'in Along ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey Rick, ya old fur ripper--- congrats on 8000 posts.

Were all glad you've been with us from the start of PT.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Rick !!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats, keep em coming.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for making PTwhat it is today, we all appreciate your knowledge and wisdom. See you next year.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

solid work Sir!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you kindly everyone, great members make it a great site. I actually bought my hunting lic. on Sat. ( they were giving me the ? as to why - predator hunting HA !! ), I think the leg is good enough to get a few in the fields.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

8000 Congrats...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

You always have something good to say, Rick. Keep it up. I missed something though. What's going on with the leg?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> You always have something good to say, Rick. Keep it up. I missed something though. What's going on with the leg?





itzDirty said:


> You always have something good to say, Rick. Keep it up. I missed something though. What's going on with the leg?


Thanks. Got hurt at work in April, thigh muscles tore off the knee.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

wow...Did you read that echo !

Reading that description doesn't hurt near as much as the knee cap was sideways story you told me....OUCH !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> wow...Did you read that echo !
> 
> Reading that description doesn't hurt near as much as the knee cap was sideways story you told me....OUCH !


 The kneecap - though sideways did cooperate and came back into postion, the best thing that happened from the whole ordeal.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yikes! Sorry for the mishap but glad to hear your on the mend.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A steady contributor all the way! Our go-to man for anything gardening and the ways of those north of the border.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats and the 8000 mile stone Rick, glad to hear your healing up OK.................


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks one and all, a great bunch here I do say.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats on the 8000 post. Just thinking about the torn muscle and knee cap off to the side makes my eyes water. Glad to hear you are healing though.

Now get back to the hunting and work. lol


----------

